# UBER PAY FROM DRIVER OF OVER 6 MONTHS(real life) $6 an hour



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
3. If you make $500 a week, You make $25k a year! NOT 50k! NOT 80k!
4. In 4 years you will have destroyed your car with 200k miles and need a new car! Price of car $25k
5. Therefore every year you drive uber you lose $6500 year value of your car
6. $25k-6k=$19,000 a year you can make driving uber 1000 miles a week!
7. If you worked 40 hrs a week you would make $9 hr that year! Again on 1000 miles a week!
8. If you worked 50 hrs a week you would make $6.35 hr that year! Again on 1000 miles a week!
9. This should dispel all the BS that uber is anything other than a minimum wage job or LESS!
uber(gross) tot pay per year $21,001
Gas paid(expense) per year $2,968
Uber(net) pay per year $18,032 make (this is your real pay in your account after gas)
Ubers take per year 25%+Fees $7,350
miles driven per year 27,412
miles driven per week 527
gas gallons used per year 1,459
Irs tax refund (54cents) year $13,332
Uber monthly pay $1,503
Uber weekly pay $349
hours worked per week 50
Average hourly pay $6.35
Taxable Earnings Per YEAR $7,669
Uber monthly Pay minus Deductions $639
miles driven per year deductible 24,689
$0.58 Average pay ml before gas
$0.51 Average pay ml after gas

make per gallon
$12.36

make per mile
$0.51

make per HOUR
$6.35

best wk possible 40hrs
$254

miles driven to make that
439

gallons of gas wk
20.56

money spent on gas wk
$51

%of your money to gas
20%

Ubers take 25%+ gas + SRF
55%

Your take OF fare after UBER take above
45%


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

All is accurate and true.

One of the first things I noticed was that my "actual" income was closer to .50 cents a mile rather than the base rate. People neglect to figure in for the mileage it takes to get to a ping or the miles you "must" deadhead for some fares.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Most fares, are lets say 5 min away, 
you wait 3 min for pax, 
you drive them for 8 min, 
then 4 min to your waiting area. 
Thats 20 min for $4! 
You just drove 2x the time and 2x the distance of the pay for $5 net to you. minus gas $4 to you for 20 min!
If this was non stop pings, you could make a MAX of $12 an hour minus destroying your car.
NON stop pings and pax being out in 3 min are not real life. If they were You may make $10 hour MAX.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

GILD said:


> Most fares, are lets say 5 min away,
> you wait 3 min for pax,
> you drive them for 8 min,
> then 4 min to your waiting area.
> ...


By being selective in ping choice and deliberate in when and where I will drive, I have been able to get up to the $15-20 dollar per hour range, but that's only when boosts are available or surge is happening regularly. Outside of that, the base rates look exactly as you describe.

This is why everyone needs to stop driving for base rates!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Base rates are losing money proposition. Target or walmart would be better jobs. As would jimmy johns.
agtg agree 100%!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


Wow. A master Statistician !


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

1. I'm actually at $1.48 per mile. Only peak bar hours (Th-Sat, 15-20 hours total each week), 80% or more is a surge...


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> 1. I'm actually at $1.48 per mile. Only peak bar hours (Th-Sat, 15-20 hours total each week), 80% or more is a surge...


Yeah, I'm down to just Sunday mornings starting around 5:30 am-6:30 am. Hit $125 in 4 hours, 2 minutes, good for $30/hour (with no promos or incentives), and called it a day. I don't work bar nights on weekends (because I'm not interested in the drunk party crowd) so this works for me. Every other day is garbage or variations thereof. Cherry-picking is where it's at.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Wrong bud. Here in Boston I drive less then 120 miles in 8 hours and make $150-160 per day after tolls and gas. Your numbers lack by far. If you drive here in Boston 10-12 hrs you'll clear $1000 per week after all expenses including taxes. You wasted your time. You'll gonna have miles you don't earn maybe 40 out of the 120 miles but your car is just a investment and will need replacement after 4-5 yrs not a big deal.



GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

boston is $1.24 a mile. so you will make almost 40% more than a $0.90 a mile guy.
wait till boston hits 90 cents then tell us. youll be making $80 for that 8 hours. minus gas.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Boston rates will only go that low once the cost of living goes down and that isn't happening. The Uber computers know what works in each state nationwide.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Look! Another thread telling everyone how much money they are or aren't making!

How original.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Boston rates will only go that low once the cost of living goes down and that isn't happening. The Uber computers know what works in each state nationwide.


No, it's not straight economics at work. It's also about how much Uber wants to bother with a market. Boston is loaded with millenials and money. Uber is really doing a number on smaller markets, so you cannot equate it like you suggest. Trust me on this. Most smaller markets are just like OP has suggested.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


In orlando on UBER X...
(if you use the IRS numbers to calculate your expenses)
It's a little closer to this...

+48c per paid mile
-54c per all miles driven
7c per minute you have a passenger

so -6c per paid mile and -54c per unpaid mile plus 7c per minute you have a passenger.

So when you have a passenger you make...

-54c per every mile you drive to get to every passenger

+7c per minute when stopped at a redlight/stop sign ect.
4c per minute when going at 30 MPH
1c per minute when going at 60MPH

Driving a passenger 60 miles at constant speed of 60MPH gives the driver a profit of...
60c per HOUR

which means that for every 1 mile you drive to pick someone up you need 7.7 minutes of waiting time, or 54 minutes of drive time until you break even and are actually collecting a profit.

And of course $4 for every no-show...

technically in Orlando...

The only immediately profitable trips are no-shows you drive less then 7 miles to get to.

without surges... the absolute peak earning potential for an uberX driver in Orlando is... getting... nothing but no-shows constantly

4 no-shows per hour driving 2 miles or less per trip is $16 per hour in payouts with $4.32 in expenses or $11.68c or more per hour after expenses.

11.68 per hour getting 4 no-shows per hour
VS
60c per hour or less driving passengers


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Boston rates will only go that low once the cost of living goes down and that isn't happening. The Uber computers know what works in each state nationwide.


check out pheonix rates and see if bostons cant go down. They will. If uber was $1.50 a mile this would be a $12-14 hour job. but most markets are under $1. wait for it.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Look! Another thread telling everyone how much money they are or aren't making!
> 
> How original.


This one tells the Facts for 6 months worth of ubering. You will make $6 an hour if you uber. You will destroy your car in 4 years instead of 15. This is the uber way. 
Uber on!! see you all on the road!! windows down. great time to earn money. (lol, uber text BS)


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

GILD said:


> This one tells the Facts for 6 months worth of ubering. You will make $6 an hour if you uber. You will destroy your car in 4 years instead of 15. This is the uber way.
> Uber on!! see you all on the road!! windows down. great time to earn money. (lol, uber text BS)


Again...how original.

BTW...you did this for 6 months earning only $6 bucks an hour?

Hmmm......yea.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Again...how original.
> 
> BTW...you did this for 6 months earning only $6 bucks an hour?
> 
> Hmmm......yea.


Hmmm.... yea. Sucks too. Most would and do quit in less than 3 months.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

GILD said:


> Hmmm.... yea. Sucks too. Most would and do quit in less than 3 months.


Or would be smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I wouldn't drive for that. I wouldn't even drive for 3 times that.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

I hate Uber with every living cell I have


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In orlando on UBER X...
> (if you use the IRS numbers to calculate your expenses)
> It's a little closer to this...
> 
> ...


Sounds just about the same for Wilmington NC!!! 1.25 base fare, .75 a mile, 12 cents/minute. 2.25 minimum fares which happen ALL the time here. $5 cancellation fee (less Uber's cut of course ). Tonight, no surge from 745 pm - 12:15 am. 9 million drivers, newbies at that, online all the time! For a tiny town! And people drive from jaxsonville NC to Uber here (50 miles away)?!?

If I didn't have no job (mind my grammar), a 14 month old, a Prius, and high expectations to get myself in a very low tax bracket with all my deductions next year, I would NOT be doing this!


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

I think its hilarious that there are truck drivers who make much more per mile than uber drivers now. (without even subtracting driving expenses from uber driver)


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> I think its hilarious that there are truck drivers who make much more per mile than uber drivers now. (without even subtracting driving expenses from uber driver)


People on welfare make more money than an uber driver. Sad but true.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

People can really look at the same thing and draw different conclusions...

So making 25k part time with 100% flexibility is a bad thing? In 4 years you'll need a new car but you'll also have made 100k so what's the problem? Are people really paying full price for tune ups & oil changes Lol

Stop driving 20minutes to the next ping like a desperate idiot and wait 2 minutes for a closer pax


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cola85 said:


> People can really look at the same thing and draw different conclusions...
> 
> So making 25k part time with 100% flexibility is a bad thing? In 4 years you'll need a new car but you'll also have made 100k so what's the problem? Are people really paying full price for tune ups & oil changes Lol
> 
> Stop driving 20minutes to the next ping like a desperate idiot and wait 2 minutes for a closer pax


100,000 over four years is what my last taxi ended up costing all expenses considered... knock $10,000 off for the difference between commercial insurance and ride share insurancea, and you have made.... 2,500 a year. Insurance that actually covers all the gaps is half way in price to full commercial taxi coverage.

It's not just oil changes and tune ups... I had to get all the seats replaced an average of twice each. Because people are terrible disgusting human beings... Everything breaks down in a taxi... everything... I had the entire interior ripped out and re-lined after 100,000 miles because that's what it took to get it nice enough for someone to actually want to get in the car.

And for the record, my personal beleif is that It will take EVEN MORE maintenance to keep an uber car to the point where you don't get 1 starred to unemployment.

And a car used for fubering is just a taxi in every sense of the word... except it doesn't say taxi on the door.

And yes... comercial taxi insurance is really not much more than ride share insurance, and no... turning a car into a taxi doesn't really cost more than $500 beyond the insurance. (especially if you start with a yellow car) [not counting markets where you need to drop hundreds of thousands for a medallion.]

The biggest thing that everyone needs to understand is the fundamental difference between a car that is used with uber, or as a taxi, VS one that isn't.

For a car that isn't used as an uber, if you do get it into insanely high mileage,

A car used for uber might be averaging less than 10 miles per hour with lots of stop and go. This is a lot harder on every mechanical part of the car.

A car not used by uber will have lots of highway miles. It could be averaging 60 miles per hour for most of it's operational time. With the increase in operational time also comes an increase in... number of times hitting the breaks per hour.

Just total up the amount of time you have the engine on and the number of times you hit the brakes comparing highway miles to Uber Miles.

This is my estimate based on my counts...
Soooo

A. Not uber
200,000 miles,
3,000 hours of engine burn time
48,0000 times hitting the brakes

b. Uber mobile
200,000 miles,
18,000 hours of engine burn time.
540,000 times hitting the brakes.

SO comparing uber miles to regular miles, I actually do have the engine going for 6 times as long, and 11 times as many times using the brakes. This is just the tip of the iceburg, it's everything wearing out from burning the headlights for 12 hours straight every day for months on end, to just opening up the car doors a lot more...

To my final point, when you have a car your NOT using for uber, it's ok for it to be a little crummy on the inside, the interior can be faded, your seats can be worn, the paint can be discolored.

With uber it HAS to be free of all of this or you will get deactivated.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

cola85 said:


> So making 25k part time with 100% flexibility is a bad thing? In 4 years you'll need a new car but you'll also have made 100k so what's the problem? Are people really paying full price for tune ups & oil changes Lol


If you only drive part time you are not netting 25K, especially if you dont drive a Prius or Leaf.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> If you only drive part time you are not netting 25K, especially if you dont drive a Prius or Leaf.


I'm going off of what the op stated.. feel free to scroll back and read it. Nevertheless I was logged on 14 hours last week and made $300 so please don't feel so confident in telling people what they make Lol!

Also I love how you all calculate 2-3 minutes of down time as if it's a bad thing..


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

I


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 100,000 over four years is what my last taxi ended up costing all expenses considered... knock $10,000 off for the difference between commercial insurance and ride share insurancea, and you have made.... 2,500 a year. Insurance that actually covers all the gaps is half way in price to full commercial taxi coverage.
> 
> It's not just oil changes and tune ups... I had to get all the seats replaced an average of twice each. Because people are terrible disgusting human beings... Everything breaks down in a taxi... everything... I had the entire interior ripped out and re-lined after 100,000 miles because that's what it took to get it nice enough for someone to actually want to get in the car.
> 
> ...


I almost didn't read all of that and to be honest I did start to skim towards the end.. I think some of you are either greedy or just making something simple, difficult!

Yes the car depreciates but it will always depreciate so what's the problem? I do not pick people up at night or drive back and forth to Chicago everyday so the wear and tear on my vehicle will continue to be minimal.

This is not a long term, get rich hustle. Use it for what it is: a way to make some quick money this week.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

cola85 said:


> I
> 
> I almost didn't read all of that and to be honest I did start to skim towards the end.. I think some of you are either greedy or just making something simple, difficult!
> 
> ...


Where market are you driving in ? and even the best car a cost atleast 20 cents a mile to operate. 1/2 of your miles are at the very least dead miles. How much are you making after expenses ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

GILD said:


> All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.


Huh?


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Huh?


He clearly means most markets are now less that $1 a mile.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

Someone asked what I made after expenses..

Ask yourself what YOU made after spending 8 hours at a... let's say $12 an hour job because remember $15 is too much in this country.

You spend 8.5 hours there making $96 before taxes.. 1 hour travel round trip.. so 9.5 hours right? Then before you even get the check you pay taxes so let's be generous and say you'll get $90 back.. 

You really made about $9.50 an hour.. I'd rather be an independent contractor


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> He clearly means most markets are now less that $1 a mile.


Then why did he say all markets?


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Then why did he say all markets?


Becuase he sucks at english.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

cola85 said:


> Someone asked what I made after expenses..
> 
> Ask yourself what YOU made after spending 8 hours at a... let's say $12 an hour job because remember $15 is too much in this country.
> 
> ...


$12 an hour ? that is not a good salarly. I have typically made atleast 16 an hour with full time benifits and I am only 21.

Independent Contractors have to pay more in taxes. Ofcourse you may be able to write of the taxes and pay hardly anything. Another thing is in most jobs there is a career progression. Ie if you spent 30 years ubering you would still be in the same position. If you spent 30 years working even at mcdondalds you would probaly own the mcdondalds and make good money.

There are many jobs where you make amazing money. For instance if you work at ups for a year and its a big hub you can typically get a driving job. they typically start at 18 an hour and within 4 years you are at 36 an hour.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

cola85 said:


> Someone asked what I made after expenses..
> 
> Ask yourself what YOU made after spending 8 hours at a... let's say $12 an hour job because remember $15 is too much in this country.
> 
> ...


So you ignore your taxes with Uber? Do you realize that you are paying both sides of the FICA tax under self employment tax as a contractor? That increases your taxes 7.6% off the bat, then you have to pay for your increased maintenance, your gas, your wear and tear, and I would bet that driving strangers around in your car is much more dangerous than any job that pays $12 an hour.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> $12 an hour ? that is not a good salarly. I have typically made atleast 16 an hour with full time benifits and I am only 21.
> 
> Independent Contractors have to pay more in taxes. Ofcourse you may be able to write of the taxes and pay hardly anything. Another thing is in most jobs there is a career progression. Ie if you spent 30 years ubering you would still be in the same position. If you spent 30 years working even at mcdondalds you would probaly own the mcdondalds and make good money.


Which brings me back to my original statement: use uber for what it is. But people love to find fault in simple things.. I would rather write off everything I can than to have taxes pulled from an already low pay rate. This is coming from a licensed Barber with a large clientele that drives uber and merchandises stores. How hard I work determines how much I make. Don't forget there are people who have been at McDonald's and Walmart for years and just hit the $10 mark so good luck on ownership in this lifetime Lol


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

the rebel said:


> So you ignore your taxes with Uber? Do you realize that you are paying both sides of the FICA tax under self employment tax as a contractor? That increases your taxes 7.6% off the bat, then you have to pay for your increased maintenance, your gas, your wear and tear, and I would bet that driving strangers around in your car is much more dangerous than any job that pays $12 an hour.


Honestly I think uber driving is one of the most dangerous jobs there is.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

the rebel said:


> So you ignore your taxes with Uber? Do you realize that you are paying both sides of the FICA tax under self employment tax as a contractor? That increases your taxes 7.6% off the bat, then you have to pay for your increased maintenance, your gas, your wear and tear, and I would bet that driving strangers around in your car is much more dangerous than any job that pays $12 an hour.


Don't put words in my mouth, I'm not trump. I won't write off a billion dollars through my non profit that I started with $300...


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> Honestly I think uber driving is one of the most dangerous jobs there is.


Thats why I definitely don't drive drunks around at night.. most people I help out need to get to work and school. I also do a lot of event drop offs


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

cola85 said:


> Which brings me back to my original statement: use uber for what it is. But people love to find fault in simple things.. I would rather write off everything I can than to have taxes pulled from an already low pay rate. This is coming from a licensed Barber with a large clientele that drives uber and merchandises stores. How hard I work determines how much I make. Don't forget there are people who have been at McDonald's and Walmart for years and just hit the $10 mark so good luck on ownership in this lifetime Lol


Honestly you are probaly not going to have much career growth at Walmart. Howwever they start at $12 an hour in many places now. With Mcdondalds you honestly do. After 10 years is easy to become an regional manager if you work hard. (they clear alot of money. After 20 they will help you by a store assuming you are a good worker ect) My uncle for istance has worked at Mcdondalds since he was 16. He now owns 8 stores and is worth millions. Ofcourse him and his entire family is obese beyond belief so probaly not worth the trade off.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

cola85 said:


> Thats why I definitely don't drive drunks around at night.. most people I help out need to get to work and school. I also do a lot of event drop offs


What market are you in ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

cola85 said:


> I'm going off of what the op stated.. feel free to scroll back and read it. Nevertheless I was logged on 14 hours last week and made $300 so please don't feel so confident in telling people what they make Lol!
> 
> Also I love how you all calculate 2-3 minutes of down time as if it's a bad thing..


300 a week still doesnt come out to 25K - more like 12K. I am just pointing out your math was way off.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> 300 a week still doesnt come out to 25K - more like 12K. I am just pointing out your math was way off.


Cola also doesnt subtract expenses


----------



## Brandon Prince (Oct 26, 2016)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


Fantastic breakdown, but it seems to be largely based on a low average. I mainly work weekends in Sacramento and every weekend provides incentives. I average 350 - 500 with the potential for much more. I drive nights, 7-9 hrs on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Of course, location is everything and the Bay Area folks make more than anyone else. Speaking of location though, it's how one positions themselves during certain hours and knows the lay of the land. 
In retrospect, I have tried driving Uber during the week in Yuba City area and received practically no calls each day. Even Chico is only good for the weekend. My advice to any new driver is to drive to your nearest big city on Thursday afternoon, plan a place to stay and start working immediately until 3 am each night. Sunday is hit or miss, so I'll leave the app on while driving home 1.5hrs away.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

cola85 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth, I'm not trump. I won't write off a billion dollars through my non profit that I started with $300...


No I would never call you Trump, more like Hillary, ignore the facts and consequences and do some fuzzy math to show how what you like is best.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Here in Boston I drive less then 120 miles in 8 hours and make $150-160 per day after tolls and gas. .


on your best day.


----------



## Vito0603 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm new to uber(3 weeks), and in this industry of self employed. My average miles per day driving passenger, and in between, is 120. I drive 6 days a week that brings my total to 3600 a month. Total 43,200 miles per year.
Now I look up deduction when filing tax, it says I have 2 option. Actual deduction, or the average rate which is about .55 cents. 
So .55 times 43,200 equal $23,760. Do I get all of that? If so, then add that to the average supposedly driver's are making $20,000 is equal to about a medium income really making?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Vito0603 said:


> So .55 times 43,200 equal $23,760. Do I get all of that? If so, then add that to the average supposedly driver's are making $20,000 is equal to about a medium income really making?


No it means you get to deduct 24000 from your taxable income, that does not mean you get a refund of 24, 000 dollars. We would all be rich if that were the case.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

hmmm. I just started driving and I'm def. not making THAT low of an hourly average, even with expenses figured in. I've had some frustrating hours/days but generally I'm not netting anything like $6/hr if you average it over the period I'm driving. On my WORST night, I made an averaged out $11/hr (though in Seattle, that's pretty crap). So far, I typically bring in a gross of $18-$20/hr even during the day. I'm fairly new at it, inefficient as hell, don't know all the shortcuts venues etc, and I've rarely gotten much in the way of surges. I drove around aimlessly on my day off for 2 hours just to see what I could see around 11am and made $50. I wasn't even trying that hard, just kinda sunday driving to see if I could make enough to pay for a restaurant dinner that didn't come out of my regular wages. I do drive an extremely fuel efficient vehicle, so gas costs are fairly low (I'll burn through around $1 an hour average in gas, and that's while driving around nonstop the entire time looking for fares with minimal waiting in place). I have worked min. wage jobs, and def. making a lot more than that and it's better work than that crap, even though I feel like in my market, I could REALLY use to improve cause it's expensive to live here.

Could be the market you're in, or maybe you're driving when it's convenient for you instead of convenient for your customers.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

K-pax said:


> hmmm. I just started driving and I'm def. not making THAT low of an hourly average, even with expenses figured in. I've had some frustrating hours/days but generally I'm not netting anything like $6/hr if you average it over the period I'm driving. On my WORST night, I made an averaged out $11/hr (though in Seattle, that's pretty crap). So far, I typically bring in a gross of $18-$20/hr even during the day. I'm fairly new at it, inefficient as hell, don't know all the shortcuts venues etc, and I've rarely gotten much in the way of surges. I drove around aimlessly on my day off for 2 hours just to see what I could see around 11am and made $50. I wasn't even trying that hard, just kinda sunday driving to see if I could make enough to pay for a restaurant dinner that didn't come out of my regular wages. I do drive an extremely fuel efficient vehicle, so gas costs are fairly low (I'll burn through around $1 an hour average in gas, and that's while driving around nonstop the entire time looking for fares with minimal waiting in place). I have worked min. wage jobs, and def. making a lot more than that and it's better work than that crap, even though I feel like in my market, I could REALLY use to improve cause it's expensive to live here.
> 
> Could be the market you're in, or maybe you're driving when it's convenient for you instead of convenient for your customers.


Or it could be that you are not calculating in the cost of operations such as your increased wear and tear on vehicle, increased depreciation, increased maintenance and repair costs, plus your increased cost of a data plan on your phone, your insurance rider to be covered doing rideshare. Eventually those costs catch up to you, and when they do it is not cheap. In the end the average full time driver ends up making right around minimum wage, some will be higher (much higher if in the SF area) and some will be lower, but it is hard to make more than that when you are beating the crap out of your car for around $12-15 an hour gross pay to you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

K-pax said:


> hmmm. I just started driving and I'm def. not making THAT low of an hourly average, even with expenses figured in. I've had some frustrating hours/days but generally I'm not netting anything like $6/hr if you average it over the period I'm driving. On my WORST night, I made an averaged out $11/hr (though in Seattle, that's pretty crap). So far, I typically bring in a gross of $18-$20/hr even during the day. I'm fairly new at it, inefficient as hell, don't know all the shortcuts venues etc, and I've rarely gotten much in the way of surges. I drove around aimlessly on my day off for 2 hours just to see what I could see around 11am and made $50. I wasn't even trying that hard, just kinda sunday driving to see if I could make enough to pay for a restaurant dinner that didn't come out of my regular wages. I do drive an extremely fuel efficient vehicle, so gas costs are fairly low (I'll burn through around $1 an hour average in gas, and that's while driving around nonstop the entire time looking for fares with minimal waiting in place). I have worked min. wage jobs, and def. making a lot more than that and it's better work than that crap, even though I feel like in my market, I could REALLY use to improve cause it's expensive to live here.
> 
> Could be the market you're in, or maybe you're driving when it's convenient for you instead of convenient for your customers.


Im also in Seattle the guy making 6 dollars an hour is in a state that pays 65 cents a mile. Seattle pays 1.35.

Considering the high cost of living in our city 11 dollars an hour is below minimum wage (9.47) post expenses.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

The way uber has cut rates, their goal of having a ride available "As easy as turning on the tap" or some similar BS does not happen. I just got my first closer rider reroute. Not happy. Original was just out of town, probably a profitablr ride and tip from experience there. I get rerouted to the closer rider that went just 2 miles. Original had a 10 m ile ride into town. I lnow the n'hood and it is woirth a 15-20 minute PU. The reroute rider had no rating visible, and no choice but to go get them, or driver cancellation. Io accepted the original on knowledge of the area- wealthy, big tippers. Then get sent to the dive bar that is closer. Bullshit!
'


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Boston rates will only go that low once the cost of living goes down and that isn't happening. The Uber computers know what works in each state nationwide.


Wow! You really think Uber cares about your cost of living? Or anything else? San Jose. California cost of living is is very high, highest average home price in the country, actually. Uber rate is $.85 per mile.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

MrA said:


> Wow! You really think Uber cares about your cost of living? Or anything else? San Jose. California cost of living is is very high, highest average home price in the country, actually. Uber rate is $.85 per mile.


Exactly uber cares about whatever make The Company the most money. They dont care about drivers at all.


----------



## snap411 (Jul 10, 2016)

If operating your vehicle costs you 50 cents a mile you should definitely not drive uber. If your vehicle costs are under 20 cents a mile, you can make 10-20$ an hour depending on your market and times driving. This isn't a get rich quick scheme and if isn't worth your time don't do it. 

The one sentiment I agree with in this thread is that uber and lyft don't care about you, only you do so act accordingly.


----------



## Vito0603 (Oct 25, 2016)

snap411 said:


> If operating your vehicle costs you 50 cents a mile you should definitely not drive uber. If your vehicle costs are under 20 cents a mile, you can make 10-20$ an hour depending on your market and times driving. This isn't a get rich quick scheme and if isn't worth your time don't do it.
> 
> The one sentiment I agree with in this thread is that uber and lyft don't care about you, only you do so act accordingly.


 That .50 or .57 is the amount that we can deduct on our returns based on the standard average mileage. That is what I was referring to .


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Vito0603 said:


> That .50 or .57 is the amount that we can deduct on our returns based on the standard average mileage. That is what I was referring to .


 The mileage deduction may work to my benefit. I have a typically long commute for my day job. Im driving to work and back home anyway, right? Commute with the app on, pick up a few riders along the way. Deduct your commute while making a few bucks along the way.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

GILD said:


> All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.


All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile. 
Means By looking at ALL markets, they are mostly less than $1 a mile.
Could also mean All markets are mostly under (less than) $1 a mile. 
No matter how you read it, It is simple factual statement.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


I doubt your methods of calculation and thus, your results. Even if your calculations were accurate, my Lyft experience year-to-date is vastly better than your figures. Hell, miles alone you're estimating way more than me and I drive full time, usually about 6-700 miles/week.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

If you drive 650 miles a week. 20% of those miles will not be on a paid job. AKA picking up pax. This puts you at 500 miles a week paid. Thats 2 tanks of gas for those miles too. 500 paid miles is $350 minus $50 in gas. Lyft is currently .90 cents a mile. minus 25% for them. This means your pay can not be more than that. YOU can not get paid more than .70 cents a mile. Thus you can not and will not make more than $350 a week minus $50 gas without a promotion added to it. You can not make more than they are paying on your week pay than the miles you drive x pay per mile after expenses. There is no magic, Im making $1200 a week driving 600 miles a week bs. Cause you are not. Just saying.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

GILD said:


> If you drive 650 miles a week. 20% of those miles will not be on a paid job. AKA picking up pax. This puts you at 500 miles a week paid. Thats 2 tanks of gas for those miles too. 500 paid miles is $350 minus $50 in gas. Lyft is currently .90 cents a mile. minus 25% for them. This means your pay can not be more than that. YOU can not get paid more than .70 cents a mile. Thus you can not and will not make more than $350 a week minus $50 gas without a promotion added to it. You can not make more than they are paying on your week pay than the miles you drive x pay per mile after expenses. There is no magic, Im making $1200 a week driving 600 miles a week bs. Cause you are not. Just saying.


The only thing that annoys me more than ignorance is arrogance. You have no ability to admit when you MIGHT be wrong, despite being given evidence that you are IN FACT very wrong. You also make blanket statements such as "your pay can not be more than that". Uhh...yes. Yes it can, and it is.

Your entire approach to this post and how you track your expenses or profit are entirely based on false assumptions and very little data. I gave you screenshots for a reason. I've painstakingly researched this over the last 18 months I've been driving for rideshare and know better than most what the actual costs are. But better than that, I'm aware of one very simple truth in this business: *MY RESULTS ARE NOT YOUR RESULTS*. This is something you need to learn. There is no "That's 2 tanks of gas" because your car may be more or less efficient than mine. There is no "$50 in gas" because fuel may be 10-30% more or less expensive for me than you. Stop touting your poor math as factual representation of what any and all drivers experience, you don't even come close.

Hell, my numbers are actually on the worst-case scenario end of the spectrum because I live 20 miles north of the city so I have to lose 40 miles/shift commuting and because I drive a newer (2015) minivan which averages 15-20mpg. Also, I drive the times that work best for my family life rather than focusing only on the most profitable times. If I lived in or near the city, drove an older hybrid, and only drove 2-3 hours at a time during the busiest times, I would probably do much better. So my numbers aren't a gold standard of the most one can earn driving Lyft in Boston, either. But they are, in my opinion, a good average of what a decent driver can expect if they work a similar schedule in a similar vehicle. And THAT is how I represent myself on this forum. I never tell anyone what they can or cannot earn, unless they are so far off (as you are) as to defy logical comparison.


You continuously reference mileage pay while ignoring the FACT that mileage is not the only piece of the pie in our income and often not the biggest piece. The base fare, minute fee, Prime Time/Surge, tips, etc. all factor in and greatly enhance the data. And yes, promotions are an important factor as well. If you lose 20% to Uber and I lose 0% to Lyft thanks to the Power Driver Bonus....then clearly I'm more profitable than you and you are possibly making a bad business choice partnering with someone who doesn't offer that bonus.
The miles I record in the sheet I shared with you are total miles, including all dead miles AND the 20ish miles each way I have to commute.
The vehicle expenses I showed in my sheet are calculated by taking the total of the expenses and multiplying them by the % of the miles I've put on the car that were business vs. personal. So in my sheet where it says fuel expenses that is roughly the amount of fuel I've used for business purpose. Same for maintenance, repair, depreciation, etc.
The income I've shared is easily verifiable as I've shared this record keeping over the last several months in various posts on this forum. It would be rather simple to compare previous versions of the sheet and find any misrepresentations, if there were any to find. I have also shared screenshots of pay summaries and would happily due so again if anyone questions my accuracy.
The net revenue figures in my sheet are after accounting for ALL expenses, which brings me to a nice round $21.79/hour net figure. And that figure is rising as we head into the busier time of the year, Summer brings down the average. Even if Boston's rates were double yours, I would still be able to assume at least $10/hour in your market - 67% higher than your assumption of $6/hour. As is our rates are $2.00/$1.22/$0.18, I doubt very much your rates are half that.
Want to look closer? Last week, Thursday 10/27/16:

174.6 total miles driven
13 hours worked
$291.15 earned (before expenses, not including rider referral bonus of $10 or toll of $3)

According to my pay summary I was paid for:

77 Miles
357.5 Minutes
20 Rides
$20 in tips
At base rates, this would add up to $218.29, obviously I did about $73 in Prime Time earnings.

My expenses average $0.35/mile so for this shift I lost $61.11, meaning I net $230.04, even at base rates I would have net $157.18 which comes to $12.09/hour - double your claim. 44% of my miles were paid (not 80% as you claimed) and 46% of my time was paid. Also, at base rates, the mileage was $93.94 or 43% of my pay. Minutes were worth $64.35 or 29% of my pay (again, if my pay was only at base rate). The Pickup Fee for 20 rides would be $40 or 18% of the base rate pay. So while mileage pay is the largest chunk of my earnings, it isn't even half of the total picture.

Now the kicker - deductions. Mileage alone gets me $94.28 off my income for tax purposes, but since my expenses are only $0.35/mile I actually earn $0.19/mile tax free meaning I earned $33.17 tax free this day. Then you pile on all the other legal deductions available (cell phone, home office, etc) and it gets even better.

In summary, nobody can tell anyone what they can or can't earn out of this work nor can they accurately represent what someone else's expenses are. You can only speak to your own personal profit and loss, and you can only do that accurately if you're willing to put the work in and approach it intelligently. Your entire process is flawed and your assertions are baseless. Please stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The crison is always right.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> The only thing that annoys me more than ignorance is arrogance. You have no ability to admit when you MIGHT be wrong, despite being given evidence that you are IN FACT very wrong. You also make blanket statements such as "your pay can not be more than that". Uhh...yes. Yes it can, and it is.
> 
> Your entire approach to this post and how you track your expenses or profit are entirely based on false assumptions and very little data. I gave you screenshots for a reason. I've painstakingly researched this over the last 18 months I've been driving for rideshare and know better than most what the actual costs are. But better than that, I'm aware of one very simple truth in this business: *MY RESULTS ARE NOT YOUR RESULTS*. This is something you need to learn. There is no "That's 2 tanks of gas" because your car may be more or less efficient than mine. There is no "$50 in gas" because fuel may be 10-30% more or less expensive for me than you. Stop touting your poor math as factual representation of what any and all drivers experience, you don't even come close.
> 
> ...


You said a lot. Most nothing at all to do with the OP. You are doing lyft. You are getting tips. You are getting no 25% deduction from lyft. You are getting incentives. You have a van and sometimes get XL rates. You have not said what your per mile rate is in your area. The OP states Most areas less than $1 a mile. Arrogance or not, You are injecting many other incentives into the OP that are not in the OP. You have said nothing different than if I only drive surges or if I drive only uber black in NY. Both are not part of the OP and are for you only, not for most. The OP is for most as you can see by 50% agreeing with the OP and know it is true and Factual.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Want to look closer? Last week, Thursday 10/27/16:
> 174.6 total miles driven
> 13 hours worked
> $291.15 earned (before expenses, not including rider referral bonus of $10 or toll of $3)
> ...


Lets look at your pay for this day. Op is not Lyft. Op does not have tips in app calculation since Uber does not have this. You would of been paid 218-20 tips $198. minus some gas of some kind. lets say $15 it for sure is!. $173 paid to you for 13 hours. $13 an hour and you have not paid taxes and you most likely get xl rates and higher than the $1 per mile rates of the OP. Being that you worked 13 hours which is 5 hours overtime. paid time and half for 5 of those hours. You really made $11 an hour. And you still did not pay tax or get oil change or fix your car or pay your cell phone extra use. So now how Far off is it from OP especially since you get some 4-6 people trips in your van at 60% higher rates. Lets be honest your comparison really has nothing to do with the OP. Make your own Lyft is greater than Uber post. Thats what you did here.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Sigh. English isn't your first language, is it? The only thing worse than your reading is your writing.


From the beginning I said "my Lyft experience year-to-date is vastly better than your figures." Clearly I was indicating that my experience was mostly with Lyft, not Uber. But I was also indicating that my Lyft experience was so very much better than your experience that you cannot POSSIBLY be close to correct. You're way off, plain and simple.

Yes, I get tips. Good drivers do and especially good Lyft drivers do. They are part of my income and thus part of my profitability.
Yes, I have a van and sometimes get Plus rides. This is why I advocate everyone that does rideshare using a 6-seater. Why handicap yourself with a vehicle that isn't eligible for the higher rates? And the example I gave for last Thursday's numbers had two Plus rides in it. However, when I did the math for you I clearly stated what I would have made AT BASE RATES. Meaning no PT and no PLUS. I stated what the bare minimum rates would have yielded for that work.
I have not interjected any promotions or bonuses, in fact I told you I specifically removed them. When did I say anything about UberBlack
Clearly I'm in Boston, MA and the rates are easy enough for you to find on your own. Despite that, when I did the math for that Thursday example I gave I multiplied the miles, minutes, and pickup fee at the base rate of Lyft WHICH IS LOWER THAN UBER. So my numbers are actually worse than what the average Uber driver here would expect.
You claim that most/all markets are below $1.00/mile over and over and over again. A) This premise is false and has ZERO data behind it. B) You have shared no actual data to support such a claim. C) You continue to ignore the fact that our pay is made up of more than just miles. In the example I gave, only 43% of my pay came from miles. Then pay for minutes was worth 29% and pickup fee charges were worth 18%. Translation: Minutes + Pickup Fees are worth MORE than miles. Yet you continue to ONLY focus on miles. This is a misrepresentation.
You conveniently ignore all the holes I've punched in your claims. Such as the "20% of miles unpaid" claim or the fact that YOU CANNOT TELL ANY DRIVER WHAT THEIR COSTS ARE. Fuel varies from city to city nevermind state to state. Fuel efficiency varies from vehicle to vehicle and also from driver to driver based on traffic conditions and area they drive.
I told you exactly what the Thursday example shift cost me, on average. $0.35/mile or $61.11 for the day. That includes: Fuel, depreciation, maintenance, repair, etc. So when I tell you the bare minimum another driver should expect to earn doing a similar shift here is $12.09/hour, I mean it and have supported it with evidence. When I say that I actually earned $17.70/hour that day on rides alone, then you better believe it for the same reasons: evidence.
I don't calculate taxes when discussing earnings. Who does? In any other business this isn't something that is done. You don't hear a doctor say "My salary is $250,000/year but after taxes it is actually only $175,000" and you don't hear a minimum wage worker say "I got a job today for $8/hour. But after taxes it is actually about $6.50/hour." Yes, independent contractors can face higher taxes - if they don't know what they're doing. I earn more than I ever have - PROFIT/TAKE HOME. However, my taxes are lower than ever because of the deductions we are able to take in this business.
Time and half/overtime? You have to be trolling. A) Not every state or job offers overtime for working more than 8 hours in a day. And places that do offer it often won't let you go into overtime because they don't want to pay it. I've had jobs here in MA that did pay overtime after 8 hours in a day and others that didn't. B) THIS IS NOT EMPLOYMENT. You do not get overtime. You do not get holiday pay. You want that? Go get the job at McDonalds or Walmart. This is self-employment. You get out of it what you put into it. I worked 13 hours because I prefer to put in my 30-35 hours/week of driving over 3 days rather than working 5 days. I don't need or want "overtime". There are plenty of employment opportunities out there, but none with the freedom this business affords me and none with the ratio of income to tax deductions.

Stop making crap up off the top of your head, you sound foolish.


----------



## tesuber96 (Nov 2, 2016)

My god, are people making a living off of Uber? I just need to be able to survive the next 16 months (when I finish my college degree). I have $1500 total to pay a month. That includes food, gas, rent, expenses and bills, everything. Although that was normal gas costs (about $200/mo). Driving Uber full time, gas will probably be $400 a month.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

tesuber96 said:


> My god, are people making a living off of Uber? I just need to be able to survive the next 16 months (when I finish my college degree). I have $1500 total to pay a month. That includes food, gas, rent, expenses and bills, everything. Although that was normal gas costs (about $200/mo). Driving Uber full time, gas will probably be $400 a month.


While I don't uber any more, I am going to net (after expenses) at least $50,000 this year from my Lyft work.


----------



## tesuber96 (Nov 2, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> While I don't uber any more, I am going to net (after expenses) at least $50,000 this year from my Lyft work.


Wow! I would be happy with just $24,000 a year.
That's good to hear, BostonBarry. I really do not want to go back to working graveyards at the box factory. I was desperate to get out of that kind of work.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It certainly isn't easy and it does take skills (customer service, knowing your city's rhythms, earning tips, etc.) but it is worthwhile, if you ask me. The day it doesn't make financial sense is the day I stop.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Sigh. English isn't your first language, is it? The only thing worse than your reading is your writing.
> 
> 
> From the beginning I said "my Lyft experience year-to-date is vastly better than your figures." Clearly I was indicating that my experience was mostly with Lyft, not Uber. But I was also indicating that my Lyft experience was so very much better than your experience that you cannot POSSIBLY be close to correct. You're way off, plain and simple.
> ...


First off you are in Boston and your rates are higher than $1 per mile. Again your stupidity is beyond me. This OP is not based on YOUR LYFT driving with tips included and higher rates with Boston or with a van. Please go Troll your Bs on your own Thread and then I will be happy for your HUGE profits. Time and half is real in NON gig life, get real and It is the law if you are working more than 40 hours, which you are with your 13 hour days. I did not calculate your taxes. It means nothing.

This sticks out, you said:


You claim that most/all markets are below $1.00/mile over and over and over again. A) This premise is false and has ZERO data behind it. B) You have shared no actual data to support such a claim. C) You continue to ignore the fact that our pay is made up of more than just miles. In the example I gave, only 43% of my pay came from miles. Then pay for minutes was worth 29% and pickup fee charges were worth 18%. Translation: Minutes + Pickup Fees are worth MORE than miles. Yet you continue to ONLY focus on miles. This is a misrepresentation.

This puts you as an operative for either uber or lyft. The data is clear. most markets are under $1 a mile. Minutes are not worth more than .10 cents a min of real pay in most markets. Minutes are a joke, just as your comments. pickups are worth $1.40 per pickup. 20 pickups a day will get you $28! dont give false statement that are based on your bs Trolling for uber or lyft. Again make your own thread and tell everyone your boston secrets, but almost 70% of the respondents agree this is a VERY LOW paying GIG.
I guess we are all not driving vans, for lyft, in boston! Get your own thread.
I notice how you dont dispute the facts your situation has nothing to do with the OP. Get lost boston. Sad.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> It certainly isn't easy and it does take skills (customer service, knowing your city's rhythms, earning tips, etc.) but it is worthwhile, if you ask me. The day it doesn't make financial sense is the day I stop.


Tell me how your skills, make these numbers work?
Pool:
base: 1.47
min: 0.05
mile:0.77

uberx:
base: 1.40
min: 0.10
mile:0.78

YOU:​Want to look closer? Last week, Thursday 10/27/16:
174.6 total miles driven
13 hours worked
$291.15 earned (before expenses, not including rider referral bonus of $10 or toll of $3)
According to my pay summary I was paid for:
77 Miles
357.5 Minutes
20 Rides
$20 in tips
At base rates, this would add up to $218.29, obviously I did about $73 in Prime Time earnings.​
The real uberx pay to driver in PHX CLE CHI DET:
Your trips in a different market, under $1, NOT BOSTON, without a VAN would equal:
$60 for miles + $35 for your minutes + $28 for pickups = *$123 with ZERO incentives*
$123 - $18 worth of gas. *180 miles/20per mile = 9 gallons of gas. $18*
$105 dollars paid to you for 13 hours worked. THIS IS what you would make OUTSIDE of BOSTON without a VAN!
$105/13 = *$8.07 an hour. Good for you*. With Your Tips you may be at $9.50. You can now, from your $9.50 an hour, pay for repairs and taxes and a new car in 4 years.
Read the Op, and get your own Lyft in a van is great in boston thread! Sad.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

boston lyft rates
Base Fare$2.00Cancel Penalty$5.00Cost *Per Mile$1.22Cost* Per Minute$0.18Maximum Fare$250.00Minimum Fare$5.00Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty$10.00Service Fee$1.70Toll Fares†Varies

PLUS XL
Base Fare$3.50Cancel Penalty$5.00Cost *Per Mile$2.40Cost* Per Minute$0.38Maximum Fare$250.00Minimum Fare$6.00Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty$10.00Service Fee$1.70Toll Fares†Varies

Do you see under $1 a mile in there? NO you dont. You are making 50% to 70% more than PHX or DET or CHI or CLE. So get Lost Troll.​
Here is cleveland rates: look different? Yes they do.
Base Fare $1.00Cancel Penalty $5.00Cost *Per Mile $0.81Cost *Per Minute $0.12Maximum Fare $200.00
Minimum Fare $4.00Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty $10.00Service Fee $1.85

How about phx:
Base Fare$0.50Cancel Penalty$5.00Cost *Per Mile$0.90Cost* Per Minute$0.10Maximum Fare$200.00Minimum Fare$3.50Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty$10.00Service Fee$1.95Airport Fees‡Varies

How about Chi:
Base Fare$1.70Cancel Penalty$5.00Cost *Per Mile$0.90Cost* Per Minute$0.20Maximum Fare$200.00Minimum Fare$3.00Scheduled Ride Cancel Penalty$10.00Service Fee$1.70City & Accessibility Fee$0.50Airport Fees‡Varies

I could do this all day, but You are in the wrong thread. boston will be driving for phx prices soon. Tick Tock.

It is obvious *BOSTONS RATES ARE HIGHER by 50%!*
You arrogant Troll. Get your own thread on LYFT in boston with a van!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've just spent a good 30 seconds actually laughing out loud. You have ZERO critical thinking skills and continue to make things up such as overtime for more than 8 hours being law. It MIGHT be law where you live, but it isn't law in most places. Some jobs, as I said, pay it as a matter of policy such as the hospital I worked in.

http://www.flsa.com/overtime.html

You are clearly unwilling or unable to respond intelligently even when I agree with you. You claimed 80% of miles are paid, I showed through evidence that only 44% are paid so if your figures were accurate then I would be making far less than $6/hour even though my rates are higher, right? You then go on to do the math at your rates and actually come up over 40% higher than your claim of $6/hour. This is where I laughed out loud! You did the math, posted an amount that contradicted your initial claim, and then continue to assert your post is factual. THIS. IS. HILARIOUS. You can stop bringing up Plus/XL because I've only shared the income from regular rides - not using any Plus fares.

You say minutes and pickups are a joke, yet mathematically they account for a larger chunk of driver pay than the miles alone regardless of which market you're looking at. The numbers in my example clearly show that I averaged 4.6 paid minutes per mile paid and 0.26 pickup fees per mile paid. Even at your lowest example (PHX) that means a total average of $1.49/mile ($0.90 mile + $0.46 minutes + $0.13 base) so clearly minutes and base/pickup do add up. You didn't say which market you used to calculate the $8.07/hour so let's see what each of the three markets you mentioned would bear on that Thursday example:

Cleveland - $125.27 - $9.64/hour
Phoenix - $115.05 - $8.85/hour
Chicago - $174.80 - $13.45/hour

Right there, you can see the importance minutes and base have versus miles. Out of your examples Chicago has the best minute and base fees and the earnings are 40% higher than Cleveland and 52% higher than Phoenix. And none of the hourly rates approach your $6/hour figure. Between the three the average hourly is $10.65/hour.

Telling the truth isn't trolling. And as long as you continue to misinform, I'll continue to discredit you with facts and evidence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

vegasheat said:


> I hate Uber with every living cell I have


And the dead cells were caused by Uber . . . . .


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I doubt your methods of calculation and thus, your results. Even if your calculations were accurate, my Lyft experience year-to-date is vastly better than your figures. Hell, miles alone you're estimating way more than me and I drive full time, usually about 6-700 miles/week.


The reason you and other make good money is because you drive peak times.To make good money you have to deal with bar closing and other peak times.Alot drivers sit out the at 2pm on a Monday and wonder why not making money.Open you're phone and look at the app during none peak times and there ants all over the place.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Not exactly true either, K. I do drive many of the best hours but I often drive some of the worst. I tend to start between 12pm-2pm and drive until 2am on Thursday, Friday, Saturday. But then there are weeks like this one where I drove this morning and will be driving Friday/Saturday/Sunday morning because I have my wife's birthday party to throw Friday night and a poker game with friends Saturday night. In one of my first posts in this thread I pointed out I could be much more efficient and much more profitable if I could focus only on the busiest times.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> While I don't uber any more, I am going to net (after expenses) at least $50,000 this year from my Lyft work.


This is a little hard to believe, how many hours a week are you driving?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

30-35 average in the car (including commuting time). The last month or so it's been closer to 40 hours as I recover missed income from my wedding, honeymoon, and family vacation. But year-to-date, it's averaging 35 hours.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> 30-35 average in the car (including commuting time). The last month or so it's been closer to 40 hours as I recover missed income from my wedding, honeymoon, and family vacation. But year-to-date, it's averaging 35 hours.


Yeah, that doesnt add up. You wouldnt be making 56K post expenses only driving 30 something hours a week.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

And yet, here I am. Do you people really think I'd painstakingly update a sheet with every receipt, every penny earned (including cash) and logging every mile and hour worked...just to give you false info? To what end? And any driver that thinks I'm an employee of one of the companies is welcome to meet me at a Lyft driver Meetup here in Boston. I'm very active with drivers and at events and in our Facebook groups, they all know I'm a driver, mentor, ambassador, and beta tester but never had a Lyft paycheck nor am I accountable to them (any more than you are). Hell, I had half a dozen drivers at my wedding. My numbers don't lie.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Actually it is simpler to verify the truth of my statements. philboston is a Boston area mentor and driver who I met here at up.net and invited to a Meetup then added to our Facebook groups. He's seen hundreds of my posts.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

MrA said:


> Wow! You really think Uber cares about your cost of living? Or anything else? San Jose. California cost of living is is very high, highest average home price in the country, actually. Uber rate is $.85 per mile.


Uber doesn't care about a lot of things but to keep making them money is. The pay out per mile will only go down temporarily if there is a over load of drivers then as drivers quit Uber will increase the rate per mile. I'm guessing in San Jose the cost of living is a bit less then here in the Boston area.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

GILD said:


> Time and half is real in NON gig life, get real and It is the law if you are working more than 40 hours, which you are with your 13 hour days


That is the quote, NOT 8 hours.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I've just spent a good 30 seconds actually laughing out loud. You have ZERO critical thinking skills and continue to make things up such as overtime for more than 8 hours being law. It MIGHT be law where you live, but it isn't law in most places. Some jobs, as I said, pay it as a matter of policy such as the hospital I worked in.
> 
> http://www.flsa.com/overtime.html
> 
> ...


In boston you are getting more trips in 13 hours than most. Shave off 4 trips and you will be at $6 an hour too. Once rates in boston come down 50%. Sad.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Cleveland - $125.27 - $9.64/hour
> Phoenix - $115.05 - $8.85/hour
> Chicago - $174.80 - $13.45/hour
> 
> ...


Sure they do. IN GROSS PAY TO UBER. That is not what the driver gets. The driver takes a 25% cut off your numbers. and an additional 10% off for gas. Thus $6 an hour. You are really this stupid? Your facts are based on rates 50% higher and on lyft and with tips and with a van that seats 6. How about reading the OP and go peddle your lies somewhere else.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

GILD said:


> In boston you are getting more trips in 13 hours than most. Shave off 4 trips and you will be at $6 an hour too. Once rates in boston come down 50%. Sad.





GILD said:


> Sure they do. IN GROSS PAY TO UBER. That is not what the driver gets. The driver takes a 25% cut off your numbers. and an additional 10% off for gas. Thus $6 an hour. You are really this stupid? Your facts are based on rates 50% higher and on lyft and with tips and with a van that seats 6. How about reading the OP and go peddle your lies somewhere else.


It would appear UberX drivers in Chicago and Phoenix (couldn't find anyone sharing earnings in Cleveland forum) disagree with you as well. And for the record, I shared my WORST day - a Thursday with only 1.5 rides/ hour. I usually average 2-3 rides/hour - as do the drivers I referenced in the other cities forum. how about you just admit you suck at this and go find another way to earn? I hear the world needs ditch-diggers.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

I do not care to get much into what I earn or what my expenses are, but I will say this - the Boston drivers on this forum paint a very realistic picture of driving in Boston as long as you use your head and are picking your hours and areas well. I average 2.5-3 rides per hour as well. There is some variation when Uberpool and incentives are involved, but more or less that is how Boston is for drivers.


----------



## Tito823 (Nov 5, 2016)

Before I get my head ripped off here's my thoughts on pay. 

1. Gas is an expense no matter where you work. But a typical job you use less and don't deduct from hourly pay. 

2. Car depreciation is also real. 30% the first year for buying it. But we don't subtract that from a typical job

My thoughts. I made $705 in 38 hours this week. I accepted all but 3 trips. So 87 of 90. I averaged $18+ an hour excluding tips. I made $75 in tips. I used $117 in gas. So roughly $17 an hour profit excluding normal expenses like insurance, depriciation, oil change etc. but add in my 1400 mile drove that's roughly $700 more dollars. So after taxes I made about $1150 in 38 hours this week. 

With a job like this you need to struggle for a full year but then cash in on mileage. Drive 100k miles a year and you get $54K in mileage at tax time. Enough to cover taxes and a new car. Uber won't be a get rich plan but if I don't want to work on Wednesday I don't. 

Just my thoughts. But the pay is solid.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tito823 said:


> . \ So roughly $17 an hour profit excluding normal expenses like insurance, depriciation, oil change etc. but add in my 1400 mile drove that's roughly $700 more dollars. So after taxes I made about $1150 in 38 hours this week.
> 
> With a job like this you need to struggle for a full year but then cash in on mileage. Drive 100k miles a year and you get $54K in mileage at tax time. Enough to cover taxes and a new car. Uber won't be a get rich plan but if I don't want to work on Wednesday I don't.
> 
> Just my thoughts. But the pay is solid.


Umm, that's not how that works... like at all... What the 1400 miles in deductions does it is lowers your income by that much money and you don't pay taxes on it. (because it's not actually income, it's revenue that you spent on business expenses)

What you actually earned is $780 and you have $756 in deductions... which equals $24 in income or 63c an hour. (in terms of IRS paper work)

Come tax time you will owe the IRS $3.60 in taxes for this period of time.. who knows what to the state.

What this is would look like for an independent cab driver for 100,000 miles driven a year,
Yes it's a 54,000 deduction but what that does...

It bring their income down from $80,000-90,000 (this is the total amount of money that passes into their hands...)
to $30,000-40,000. (this is what they have after gas, ect ect ect...) (this is the actual income they would then pay taxes on)

You don't get paid the .54 a mile... it's un-income... meaning you don't pay tax on it because it's not profit.

If your hoping to cash in at the end of the year and get an astronomical return... you won't... more than likely you will end up owing because i highly doubt you are paying quarterly...

If you drive a total of 100,000 miles a year, and make less than 54,000... your earnings for the year will be a loss, and you will owe $0 on taxes.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

One thing I noticed was 357 minutes for 20 rides- that's almost 18 minutes paid per ride, which seems like a lot of sitting, or going slow. I'm wondering what his typical ride is like, and whether it's heavy traffic factoring into his numbers producing long rides with delays producing more dollars.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> One thing I noticed was 357 minutes for 20 rides- that's almost 18 minutes paid per ride, which seems like a lot of sitting, or going slow. I'm wondering what his typical ride is like, and whether it's heavy traffic factoring into his numbers producing long rides with delays producing more dollars.


It was (and usually is) a mix - shortest trip 3.75 minutes and longest 59.25 minutes.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

I just finished my own post like this. You can click here to see it if you like. We had some different numbers along the way but the end result of hourly pay after you figure in the easily missed cost of the car you are tearing up, is nearly identical. Great work!


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


Hmmm I look at it as a win, not a loss - here's how.

Bought my car $16,000 29k miles (it's a hybrid)
Drove uber x for 2.5 months full time and earned $13,000 from uber, not including postmates and Amazon flex.

Paid car loan $8,000. Now owe only $8000 
Car has 50,000 k miles on it now but I owe $0 in taxes because of the mileage write off at end of year. I can also apply for food stamps and get health insurance the max credit from Obamacare.

My car will def last at least 150k miles. I'll prob earn at least $50k this year driving uber. Btw the market rate here in GA is $0.75 per mile for uber X

Tires, I just buy them on Amazon for $35 each 
Oil change synthetic $8 labor plus $22 for the oil and $2 for the filter - I go to firestone for the oils changes and Walmart for the oil and filter

Brakepads $40 at autozone lifetime warranty 
Labor for brakes $60 on all 4 from a mobile mechanic.

Get gas at Kroger for $1.00 off and I have a 10 gallon tank, so i fill up gas cans for the remainder of the 25 gallons and store them at home to maximize savings. Gas price is currently $2.15 here so -$1.00 I pay $1.15 per gallon of gas and I earn about 4000 Kroger points a month.

I have maximized my savings and earnings and have a great income - I just work alottttt of hours but hard work will pay off once I don't have a car payment anymore and I can save the rest of my income.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

This is about right. I drove 134 miles today (Orlando) did 11 trips and made a whopping $56 for a 9 hour day. The money certainly won't make you rich. $20 of that went in my gas tank. $15 yesterday for 104 miles and $35. Definitely not the way to make a living--but if you are limited in the kinds of work you're able to do--or can't work specific hours for whatever reason--it will at least put food on the table.

I have the majority of my trips paying out $2.97. An alarming number of trips are netting me even $3.00. I make more if they cancel. 

I'd already figured about $6-7 an hour BEFORE taxes.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> This is about right. I drove 134 miles today (Orlando) did 11 trips and made a whopping $56 for a 9 hour day. The money certainly won't make you rich. $20 of that went in my gas tank. $15 yesterday for 104 miles and $35. Definitely not the way to make a living--but if you are limited in the kinds of work you're able to do--or can't work specific hours for whatever reason--it will at least put food on the table.
> 
> I have the majority of my trips paying out $2.97. An alarming number of trips are netting me even $3.00. I make more if they cancel.
> 
> I'd already figured about $6-7 an hour BEFORE taxes.


You need to regroup and go to More rural areas that live farther out from the entertainment, this way when they come to the city it will be from longer distances


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

It's easy to make money when you make stuff up! Win, win!

1) 2 1/2 months of full-time driving= 300 hours. Divided into $13,000= $43 per hour. 
2) 21,000 miles driven divided by 300 hours = 70 miles per hour. 
3) Earn $50,000 a year but pay no income tax and get free food stamps.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

gofry said:


> It's easy to make money when you make stuff up! Win, win!
> 
> 1) 2 1/2 months of full-time driving= 300 hours. Divided into $13,000= $43 per hour.
> 2) 21,000 miles driven divided by 300 hours = 70 miles per hour.
> 3) Earn $50,000 a year but pay no income tax and get free food stamps.


And how am I making stuff up???


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

I started out driving for Uber 2 weeks ago, after making a deal with my son that if he gets all As his Jr year of high school, I'll get him a truck for his Sr year. My boy got all As! See my statement attached. I make more part time driving Uber than I do at my $15 an hour day job. The money is there to be made, if you put in the hours. It works for me, because I can start when I want, go home when I want and don't have to put up with ego inflated 21 yr Olds telling me how to stock a shelf. Yes the car's depreciate, but tell me how many people you know drive the same car for more than 5 years. Very few! There is money to be made. You can choose to ***** about it or go stock shelves so I can pick up your money on the road.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Steven from Dallas said:


> I started out driving for Uber 2 weeks ago, after making a deal with my son that if he gets all As his Jr year of high school, I'll get him a truck for his Sr year. My boy got all As! See my statement attached. I make more part time driving Uber than I do at my $15 an hour day job. The money is there to be made, if you put in the hours. It works for me, because I can start when I want, go home when I want and don't have to put up with ego inflated 21 yr Olds telling me how to stock a shelf. Yes the car's depreciate, but tell me how many people you know drive the same car for more than 5 years. Very few! There is money to be made. You can choose to ***** about it or go stock shelves so I can pick up your money on the road.


Well you have a one time bonus so your pay is really $388.50 which is still good. Keep it up.


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Well you have a one time bonus so your pay is really $388.50 which is still good. Keep it up.


Not true. It's actually one of two bonuses that I've already received. And to add more, I have 3 more milestone bonus opportunities. 150 rides, 250 rides and 500 rides!


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber has taken very good care of me so far and I am very pleased to be partnered with them! I see a lot of haters in here. America (and most other parts of the world) is the land of opportunity. Go do what works for you and makes you happy. If you are failing at this game, you are not making the right moves to maximize your profits!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

A new uber driver telling us how great it is? Never seen that one before!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

GILD said:


> These Things are set in stone, no matter YOUR CAR OR YOUR HOURS!
> 1. Your pay will be 51 cents a mile. All markets are mostly less than $1 a mile.
> 2. If you drive 1000 miles for uber a week, you will make $500 wk.
> This will put 52,000 miles on your car in one year.
> ...


To make 500$ I have to drive over 1000 miles , you have to shoose surge so you can make more without driving more milages


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

stephan said:


> To make 500$ I have to drive over 1000 miles , you have to shoose surge so you can make more without driving more milages


Thats right..


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> A new uber driver telling us how great it is? Never seen that one before!


It's like a relationship. Enjoy it until it no longer makes each other happy. Right now I am happy. If/when it doesn't pay to stay, well I'm off to the next opportunity. And no, I won't be hanging around here, bashing my ex employer like some of you all do in here. Get a life, move on!


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

Horrible!


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Steven from Dallas said:


> Not true. It's actually one of two bonuses that I've already received. And to add more, I have 3 more milestone bonus opportunities. 150 rides, 250 rides and 500 rides!


Milestones aren't bonuses opportunity, they are just emails saying thank you. I hit 1,000 and didn't get anything.


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Milestones aren't bonuses opportunity, they are just emails saying thank you. I hit 1,000 and didn't get anything.


False! I have recvd two separate $500 milestone bonuses!


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> A new uber driver telling us how great it is? Never seen that one before!


It looks like it is backward nowadays.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven from Dallas said:


> I started out driving for Uber 2 weeks ago, after making a deal with my son that if he gets all As his Jr year of high school, I'll get him a truck for his Sr year. My boy got all As! See my statement attached. I make more part time driving Uber than I do at my $15 an hour day job. The money is there to be made, if you put in the hours. It works for me, because I can start when I want, go home when I want and don't have to put up with ego inflated 21 yr Olds telling me how to stock a shelf. Yes the car's depreciate, but tell me how many people you know drive the same car for more than 5 years. Very few! There is money to be made. You can choose to ***** about it or go stock shelves so I can pick up your money on the road.


You actually only made 388 dollars while driving for 23 hours. After expenses you are probably at 12-13 dollars an hour. That bonus you got is nice but its not regular income. You will stop earning them soon enough.

Unfortunately Uber uses those to trick drivers into thinking they are making real money. What was your statement the week before? 20 hours for 300 bucks?


----------

